# Baking no oil cookies for the hubbie's funny tummy



## MostlyWater (Aug 29, 2008)

We all adore cookies but they have a lot of fat in them which bothers dh's stomach.  

I got a bee in my bonnet to use lowfat (non fat or not much fat) recipes, so we are make a test run with Poppy Seed cookies and Oatmeal bites from Spark people.  One has olnly 1/4 cup oil, the other applesauce.

wish me luck, everyone !!!!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 29, 2008)

good luck....


----------

